# milky water?



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

i did a little water change about a week ago in my tank.. the water in my tank is always usually fine, but very recently it has gone a bit * milky *
the guy at the pet shop said its not really anything to worry about... he didnt really give me much info... and i didnt have much time to ask.... It doesnt *seem* to be causing problems with the fish 

I am buying a testing kit tomorrow but i just thaught id see if any of you guys might know...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How long has this tank been running? A milky phase within the first few months is pretty common, not dangerous, and usually goes away by itself. But any change is cause to have the water tested to see if anything is off.


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

the tanks been running for just over a year now. alot of people have been saying that it could be the hardness of the water where i am.
but like i said its never really caused any problems, ill just have to wait to test the water really then lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If the tank is less than a couple days old it is improper cleaning of the substrate. It can be taken out with a water change, and isnt harmful to the fish. 

If the tank is between 3 days and a 6 weeks old, it is likely a bacterial bloom from your tank cycling. Depending on the ammonia and nitrite levels, the tank may or may not be safe for fish.

If the tank is more than a couple months old, there may be a need for concern. Again checking your ammonia and nitrite levels will be a good thing.

In any case, a good water change will help. When ever there is a problem with a tank, a water change is the first thing I do.

EDIT: I was writing when you posted.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What are you adding to the water? I've seen some of the pH regulator products cause cloudiness in hard water.


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

My partner put in some stuff in called EasyBalance it says it reduces water changes and stabilizes pH and KH and reduces phosphate. 
Im not really sure if that caused the problem.
Also just befor i did the water change a couple of fish had white spot so i added that treatment... but it went away after the first treatment i did. So realisticly i suppose it could be a number of things...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Water changing time...


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

ah i thaught as much, how much should i take out?? iv been told to take EVERYTHING out but i heard that that could make it even worse?? especially for the fish


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would do 50% today, and every 2 days do 20% until it is clear.


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

okay thanks guys for you're help


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

I forgot to mention about my filter, Iv baught a new one yesterday for the tank its a Fluval U4, not sure if its any good?? it seems to be doing a better job than the last one i had


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

kimmeh121 said:


> alot of people have been saying that it could be the hardness of the water where i am





kimmeh121 said:


> My partner put in some stuff in called EasyBalance it says it reduces water changes and stabilizes pH and KH and reduces phosphate.


When using products to balance the pH of hard water, I almost always experience milky water for a few days. I think the milkiness is actually micro CO2 bubbles, but I'm not certain about that. A water change by itself will clear the water up, but it will also make the water hard again. You will only make the milkiness worse if you both change the water add more of the product. As long as the pH is changed gradually, it won't be harmful to the fish and the water will clear up in a few days. Note: if you try to "balance" the PH of hard water too rapidly, it will produce a huge amount of CO2, which could sufficate your fish - always do PH changes gradually.


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah well im leaving the water change for now, and not adding anymore balance stuff, however i did have to put some drops of snail stuff as iv found a couple of baby snails in the tank this morning.... i thaught of something else though, could it be the brightness of my lights??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Waitaminute...

You just changed the filter?
There's your problem. The tank now has to grow a whole new crop of filtering bacteria, and this always results in a lot of leftover bacteria, and this is what clouds the water. It will clear up in several days by itself, most likely.


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

to be honest with ya thats probably one of the problems but the water was running a bit cloudy befor i put in the new filter. Thats one of the reasons i baught a new filer, the one i did have in there i showed to the guy at the fishshop and we was suprised when i told him that that filter was in the tank, he said that the filter should be used for small tanks, so he suggested the Fluval U4


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think im going to do a 50% water change tomorrow... what temp water do you have to put in.... i got told NOT to use the hot tap water and just to use cold??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You want the new water to be really close to the temp the fish are in. A little warmer is better than cooler. This usually means you have to use some hot water. I do it every water change. 

Some people fear that hot water has heavy metals or other containments in it that could harm your fish. If you home is reasonably new, you use a water conditioner that "removes" or "detoxifies" "heavy metals", and your fish are hardy and freshwater, you most likely won't have a problem. 

I would rather risk a little copper or lead than give my fish ich by filling the tank with cold water.


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

yeh i mean i got told not to use the hot as the hot water here is really hard and quite cloudy


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

well I have just ordered the Hagen Nutrafin Master Test Kit.... hopfully ill find out exactly whats going on in the tank... i got a funny the water will be quite bad.... but ill do a water change today anyway...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

put some hot water in a clear soda bottle...it will be cloudy..put the cap on and shake it up..just like magic,it will become clear..whoever told you that about hot tap water is full of horse hockey...i have been using hot tap water for decades with no effect on my tanks.


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

aaah clever! thank you for that! how do you go about changing a 75G+ tank tho??
I usually do it with a bucket size of a mop bucket and takes me hours! lol.

We dont use our bath so theres no plug for it as i was going to use the idea of using the water out of the kitchen and putting it in the bath and letting it settle for the night but that ideas gone bust!


----------



## kimmeh121 (Feb 6, 2010)

well the *milky water* is now disapearing which is good??
Also just to apologise for seeming like i dont know anything.... I do but then I dont.

Mums moved out the house and left the fish tanks to me... trouble is she moved out the uk and it would cost alot of money to ring out alot lol...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

need to get mum a computer. Then you can IM or skype.


----------

